# PRESEASON GAME THREAD: Portland Trail Blazers vs. Phoenix Suns



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*PREASON GAME THREAD: Portland Trail Blazers vs. Phoenix Suns*

<center><font size=6><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font size=6><font color=orange>Phoenix Suns</font></font></font> </center>

 *VS* 

<center>10-24-03
TV: None
7:00 pm PST

 *<font color=red>VS</font>*  </center> </center>
<center>

*Main Matchup*

 *VS* 


*Other Matchups*

 *VS* 
 *VS* 

*X-Factor:**
Jeff McIntoshinnis*
</center>
<center><font color=black>*Portland (3-4) Phoenix (2-5)*</font></center>

*Click on the pictures up above to access more information on the players and teams involved in the game.*


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: PREASON GAME THREAD: Portland Trail Blazers vs. Phoenix Suns*



> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> *X-Factor:**
> Jeff McIntoshinnis*
> ...


You should add that this is an away game.

And what the hell does "Jeff McIntoshinnis" mean?


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: PREASON GAME THREAD: Portland Trail Blazers vs. Phoenix Suns*



> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> And what the hell does "Jeff McIntoshinnis" mean?


What I want to know is why you so regularly seem to default to insults when someone makes either a point or a joke you either don't get or don't find funny.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: PREASON GAME THREAD: Portland Trail Blazers vs. Phoenix Suns*



> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> And what the hell does "Jeff McIntoshinnis" mean?


I think he's mocking the Blazers fans on this board who haven't bothered to learn how to spell Jeff McInnis's last name yet. Another way of looking at it is that it's a running joke how many people don't spell it properly (like Zack Randolf, although we're seeing less of that fortunately).

Ed O.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

jeff mcncheese


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Just a prediction, but I think we'll lose this game. We never play well in Phoenix.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Great picture:


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

NBA.com has the game listed at 6pm tonight, but L4L posted it as 7pm. anyone know the correct time?


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SLAM</b>!
> NBA.com has the game listed at 6pm tonight, but L4L posted it as 7pm. anyone know the correct time?


Blazers.com lists the game for 7:00 PST.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: PREASON GAME THREAD: Portland Trail Blazers vs. Phoenix Suns*



> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> I think he's mocking the Blazers fans on this board who haven't bothered to learn how to spell Jeff McInnis's last name yet.


Or.....a name play on the Mac - simply, the best computer system known to mankind. OS/X rocks, baby!!


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Derek Anderson and Ruben Patterson did not travel with team. They are *"*Injured*"*


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> Derek Anderson and Ruben Patterson did not travel with team. They are *"*Injured*"*


Was Ruben ever noted as being at least partially injured?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

wow we got a shotout!

"nothing to worry about regarding Zach Randolph.

Very nice.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

i heard it wheels said it


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> wow we got a shotout!


We? As in basketballboards.net? What did he say specifically??


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

They did their homework, each time Zach Randolph touches the ball down low, they double/tripple him!


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Wheels said people have talking about the blazers picking up the 4th year of zachs contracts at one of our favorite places basketballboards.net fans no need to worry


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

suns weak trap will not work because if zach does not get ya sheed will vise versa


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> We? As in basketballboards.net? What did he say specifically??


Something to the effect of:

Wheels: "I know there's some worry growing amongst Blazer fans, specifically on our favorite online fan forum Basketballboards.net, that the team is overlooking the possibility of resigning Zach Randolph. I won't say anything specifically, but you should know that there is nothing to worry about."


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> 
> Something to the effect of:
> 
> Wheels: "I know there's some worry growing amongst Blazer fans, specifically on our favorite online fan forum Basketballboards.net, that the team is overlooking the possibility of resigning Zach Randolph. I won't say anything specifically, but you should know that there is nothing to worry about."


I always liked Wheels! He's a good man. :yes:


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Tea Sheed Sheed for 3


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Are they sending doubles on Amare? or are they letting Zach guard him straight up? On the other end, Zach's getting doubled/trippled, as if he were Shaq lol.

BTW, cool promo pic from OLive:


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> I always liked Wheels! He's a good man. :yes:


It's true though, I'm not sure a "shout out" here is ideal in that, I must confess, I'm awfully fond of our little community here and the idea of a whole new throng of Blazer fans plunging in at once....

:crowded: 
:thinking:


Ah well. I suppose there's also "the more the merrier" perspective.

:dogpile: :djparty:


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Sheed is on fire 4- 5 10 points


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Wells is a turnover machine tonight!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

20-21 Suns - End of 1st Q.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

come on bonzi


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> Wells is a turnover machine tonight!


I'd glad enough to have him on the team and all but, when has that not been the case? I really worry about the ball handling on this team as a whole, actually.

:sigh:


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Suns 29 - 26 officals timeout


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Zach and Sheed are playing tonight


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

43- 40 blazers 245 left in the half


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

13 pts 6 rebs for Zach (9 pts in the 2nd quarter}


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

15 pts *5 rebs at the half for Z-Bo!


Qyntel Woods looks lost! 3 fouls in 3 min


----------



## kultcha (Jul 5, 2003)

Sheed is lighting it up in all different positions! Guess he is throwing one out for the doubters.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Bonzi is looking bad. 10 pts 5-12 shooting, but he has to have 4-5 TO's


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Bonzi is killin me:upset: taking bad shot, turning the ball over


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> Bonzi is killin me:upset: taking bad shot, turning the ball over


Leading the team in rebounding... he'll be OK.

Ed O.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

greag anthony says watch out for the blazers because they have better chemistry now


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Yea qyntel


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

let boom boom get his feet wet , this guy can block shots


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I would not be surprised if by the end of the season Boom Boom is the main backup to davis instead of Strphania.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

23 pts 9 rebs for Z-bo! Wow, Damon with 12 assists


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

J mac tied the game with a three at 88 blazers ball timeout


----------



## Stallion (Apr 23, 2003)

how is it a power player like bonzi has already taken 18 shots and has zero free throw attempts?


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

3.08 left lets win blazers


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

damon is playing awesome tonight


----------



## kultcha (Jul 5, 2003)

Bonzi needs to stop shooting the 3s......


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

blazers up 90 - 88 blazers ball


----------



## Flaming Homer (Jan 27, 2003)

Yeah, Damon hits the first free-throw.
Pretty much shot-clock violations in the past minutes on both sides, what are they doing?


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Bonzi scores 92 - 88 BONZZZZZZZZZZZI BABY


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Amare hurt, 55.5 seconds left!


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

zbo 23 points 11 boards this guy is awesome


----------



## Flaming Homer (Jan 27, 2003)

Starbury misses, i think that's it. glad to see davis had a solid game. and we outrebounded the suns again i love this big lineup


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

blazers up by 2 20 secs left blazer ball


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Final 3 Pre-Season games for Zach :

25 ppg 13 rpg


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

... That's all she wrote  


Btw, Where is 'BigAmare' ? all of a sudden, he's no where to be found lol


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

big free throws for damon 12 dimes tonight


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I will become a damon supporter if he starts playing like he did tonight on a regular basis.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

come on bonzi hit these


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> big free throws for damon 12 dimes tonight


12 assists, 5 field goal attempts. VERY nice. If he keeps playing the role of distributor, Portland's going to be pretty good this year.

It sounded like McInnis played pretty well, too. Hopefully those two can form a solid PG combo, which we've been lacking for the last 3 years or so...

Ed O.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Blazers win Blazers win


----------



## kultcha (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thylo</b>!
> I will become a damon supporter if he starts playing like he did tonight on a regular basis.


I was going to say the same thing.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

i think damon will become a pure pg , but he will take his shots wen he has them , damon is a new damon started last year in the playoffs and since pippen is gone he is more relaxed


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> Blazers win Blazers win


I have always loved the sounds of that

:twave: 

_Will 1977 ever happen again?_


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

o yes 1977 will happen again o yes


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> o yes 1977 will happen again o yes


Well, hopefully only as regards the Blazers...
otherwise, I'd just as soon not relive 1977 

barfo


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> _Will 1977 ever happen again?_


Could it even be as magical as it was in '77?

That said, I'd go nuts if the Blazers win a title in a few years... It's not gonna happen this year, but I still say another championship banner will be in the rafters with the year "2008" on it...

I predicted the blazers to win the 2008 title a long time ago... and I'm sticking by it.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> 
> Well, hopefully only as regards the Blazers...
> otherwise, I'd just as soon not relive 1977
> ...


Why not? Hey, courtside Blazers tickets were $7.50...

No, that's not a misprint.

I wouldn't mind going through '77. Frankie Beaverly was about to come on to the scene with Maze... George Clinton was starting the "Flashlight" tour with Parliament, and Portland's Number 1 radio station was KYTE 970.

"Trail blazers basketball is brought to you on KYTE by the new 1977 Chevet 4 door hatch back." Wouldn't it be great to hear something like that in the Blazers broadcasting intro now a days with MFSB's "Get Down With The Philly Sound" as the theme?

"Trail Blazers basketball is brought to you on KXL by the new Geo Metro."

Oh, the memories (that I don't actually have since I wasn't yet born at the time.)


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

hope Amare is ok


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: PREASON GAME THREAD: Portland Trail Blazers vs. Phoenix Suns*



> Originally posted by <b>PorterIn2004</b>!
> 
> 
> What I want to know is why you so regularly seem to default to insults when someone makes either a point or a joke you either don't get or don't find funny.


Insults? That was an insult??

Oh don't worry my man. When I start hurling insults, it's much more *devastating* then that.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> hope Amare is ok


What happened to him? I couldn't listen to the game.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> What happened to him? I couldn't listen to the game.


He was limping pretty bad at the end of the game... Left with under a minute to go.

I think he'll be alright.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> Wheels said people have talking about the blazers picking up the 4th year of zachs contracts at one of our favorite places basketballboards.net fans no need to worry


That's nice to hear. However, as the "instigator" in all this, I reserve the right to continue to worry until I actually hear (or see) the announcement officially.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> That's nice to hear. However, as the "instigator" in all this, I reserve the right to continue to worry until I actually hear (or see) the announcement officially.


And you are correct to do so. I don't think the word of Wheels is good as gold, as far as legal contracts go.

barfo


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

You know, take away Bonzi's terrible shooting and the Blazers were 30 for 60 from the field (even with Damon's 1-5 and Qyntel's 1-4). I'll take that - especially on the road.

Nice to see the Blazer frontcourt outscore and outrebound Phoenix's for the second consecutive game. 

I followed part of the second half on the Internet (play-by-play on Yahoo) and it seemed for a while there like every basket was on an assist by Damon. That was beautiful to see......

I still would have liked to have seen a bit more production from the bench (although McInnis' contribution seemed to be good), but I'll be happy with the win - even in preseason! :yes:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I hope what everyone did tonight is what everyone averages this season, with Damon getting dimes, Sheed scoring a high percentage and scoring enough to be a factor, Zach grabbing a ton of boards and leading in scoring, Bonzi shouldering the other half of the scoring role, and DD working hard in the paint. Hopefully McInnis will come in and be productive offensively as well.

If they do that every game, it could be quite a season.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*geesz louise*

they actually sounded pretty good last night.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> I hope what everyone did tonight is what everyone averages this season, with Damon getting dimes, Sheed scoring a high percentage and scoring enough to be a factor, Zach grabbing a ton of boards and leading in scoring, Bonzi shouldering the other half of the scoring role, and DD working hard in the paint. Hopefully McInnis will come in and be productive offensively as well.
> 
> If they do that every game, it could be quite a season.


Add to that the potential of DA and Patterson as additional scoring and defense with the second unit, Stephania and Honeycutt being able to spell 'Sheed, Zach, and Dale (thus keeping some version of the "big line-up" possible for longer stretches of the game), and the Blazers might yet really be a force beyond simply playing "spoiler" for some team in the playoffs.

That's all assuming there aren't any long-term injuries to significant contributors, that in-house brawls don't break out, and that they manage to have proof of insurance and ID with them while leaving the pot at home....

:| 

Still, plenty of reasons for excitement, in all.

:yes:


----------

